# Show Quality Fantails..



## Vivi paul (Aug 20, 2012)

1..what can i feed my fantails to breed a good show quality chicks....which i can raise into a show quality fantail..please help me on this one..some one.
thanks


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello


Just Feed your pigeons on good mixture of grains, minerals and vitamins
+ Giving pills rich with oils such as sunflower


----------

